# I can't use my CD-ROM drive

## Frustrated

I have a Dell Inspiron 6000. Here is the useful output of dmesg:

```

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

hdc: PHILIPS CD-RW/DVD-ROM CDD5263, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

```

Which all looks correct but I just have nothing I can mount. I would expect a /dev/cdrom entry or something but no such thing. There is no /dev/hdc either. The only thing remotely close is /dev/pktcdvd/control.

How should I go about figuring this one out?

----------

## mikejr

Post your /etc/fstab.  It could be that or something as simple as permissions...

----------

## Frustrated

 *mikejr wrote:*   

> Post your /etc/fstab.  It could be that or something as simple as permissions...

 The only info remotely useful is this line:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

```

But of course that device doesn't even exist.

----------

## mikejr

Frustrated,

make sure your symlinks for the device are in place.  For instance, mine are:

```

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     6 Jul 16 22:02 cdrom0 -> ../hdc

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     6 Jul 16 22:02 cdrom1 -> ../hdd

```

That would be the output of 'ls -al /dev/cdroms/'

Yours should look like just the top line (concerning hdc) 

That takes care of that, but you say you have no /dev/hdc? Did you enable:

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y 

in your kernel?

----------

## Headrush

We need a lot more info:

What kernel are you running? 

Are you running udev or devfs?

What is the output of 

```
rc-update -s
```

Do you need/want packet writing abilities?

----------

## dsd

sounds like you havent built ide-cd into the kernel

----------

## Frustrated

 *mikejr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That takes care of that, but you say you have no /dev/hdc? Did you enable:
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y
> ...

 

Yup, that's what I have. If I had hdc there I'd make a symlink. I get the feeling a lot of programs are expecting /dev/cdrom so a symlink would do it but I don't have anything to link it to.

----------

## Frustrated

 *dsd wrote:*   

> sounds like you havent built ide-cd into the kernel

 

ooo, good call:

```
CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y
```

I don't see why CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD is compiled as a module and not right into the kernel. Do you think that's it?

Edit: Right on! Did modprobe ide-cd and I'm right where I expected. If I change that to "y" and recompile, do you think it'll all work from boot (or am I looking at the wrong option here)?Last edited by Frustrated on Tue Jul 19, 2005 3:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Frustrated

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> We need a lot more info:
> 
> What kernel are you running? 

 

2.6.11 - as compiled by myself

 *Quote:*   

> Are you running udev or devfs?

 udev sounds right.

 *Quote:*   

> What is the output of 
> 
> ```
> rc-update -s
> ```
> ...

 

```
               acpid |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug |      default

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |

         dante-sockd |

          domainname |      default

              esound |

                famd |

                 gpm |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

     mit-krb5kadmind |

         mit-krb5kdc |

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

            net.eth1 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

          ntp-client |      default

                ntpd |

             numlock |

              pcmcia |      default

             portmap |

             pwcheck |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               samba |

           saslauthd |

              serial | boot

               slapd |

              slurpd |

              splash |      default

                sshd |      default

           syndaemon |

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

              xinetd |      default

              xprint |

```

 *Quote:*   

> Do you need/want packet writing abilities?

 

I would like writing capabilities, but reading is the only real essential.

----------

## juniper

hello,

have you tried

in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata change #undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI to #define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI

and recompiling the kernel?  that is what i needed to do on my dell i6000.

you should check out

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-306856.html?sid=e86141659f573a61f54c47e9bde372bb

that forum has all sort of dell 6000 goodies (it is specifically devoted to this laptop).

hope that helps.

j

----------

## dsd

 *Frustrated wrote:*   

> Edit: Right on! Did modprobe ide-cd and I'm right where I expected. If I change that to "y" and recompile, do you think it'll all work from boot (or am I looking at the wrong option here)?

 

that right, make it Y and it'll just work.

----------

## mikegpitt

Also make sure your user is in the 'cdrom' group.

----------

## Frustrated

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> Also make sure your user is in the 'cdrom' group.

 

Gentoo has a lot of different groups that users should be added to that other distros don't (usb, audio, games, etc.)... Why?

----------

## fiendishGhoul

I've recently had that problem, I'm using the kernel version 2.6.15-r7 and in the libata.h file I don't find the 

#undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI, any idea?

----------

